# GMs 4 cylinder?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering.... In an S10 with a 4 cylinder and an automatic what do you think? Are they good motors and what kind of performance would I get out of one?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

What year? Old iron duke 4cyl or the newer 2.2L?


----------

